# Which I2C modules to select?

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Alright, is there an easy way to figure out which I2C modules I need to select for a given system? I cannot figure it out and would like to have I2C working without the trial and error method I currently use.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Anybody? I tried using modprobe in the live environment but it loads all of them, even the Intel ones despite this being an AMD system, so I cannot figure out which ones I need that way either.

----------

## Tony0945

From https://hwmon.wiki.kernel.org/faq

 *Quote:*   

> What chips are on motherboard XYZ?
> 
> We have no idea. Here is what you should do:
> 
>     Run sensors-detect. If that doesn't work read on:
> ...

 

If you have a motherboard model number, maybe someone can say what they have.

On all my Gigabyte AMD mobos, I have needed the it87 driver, however YMMV.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I am fairly sure that sensors-detect is for thermal (and voltage?) sensors. It is a part of the "lm_sensors" package and I am not sure it does much with I2C. Please correct me if I am wrong. I can get the laptop model for you when I get to it again.

*UPDATE*

Toshiba model L775d-S7228. It has an AMD A6-3400M CPU in it.

----------

## Tony0945

sensors-detect will probe the i2c bus to try and discover which devices are on it. And as they say on the wiki, you can always look at the mobo for chip makings (assumes your eyes are better than mine.)  You will need the i2c-dev module for sensors-detect to do this. 

Not sure what you want to do on the bus beyond reading temperatures, voltages, and setting fans. If you are not doing that, you can safely leave support out of the kernel.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

You are correct, it did probe my I2C stuff and found the one I needed. I had forgotten that sensors-detect did that. As for temp, this system uses k10temp. The rest I know, I was just unclear on I2C. Thanks!

----------

